

Edward Tufte and the Truth About the Challenger O-Rings - gammarator
http://eagereyes.org/criticism/tufte-and-the-truth-about-the-challenger

======
gammarator
Direct link to the referenced paper (pdf):
<http://people.rit.edu/wlrgsh/FINRobison.pdf>

